# Legit Races To Enter In 2020?



## GrizzleTeam (Apr 23, 2017)

Any thoughts on the best OLR / Band races ?


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

https://wincompanion.com/


----------



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

I was looking into the Sooner Challenge olr, the gulf coast classic, and the lindhurst hpc band race. I don't have a big budget.


----------



## tbirdloft (Dec 30, 2015)

there are many good ones under 100 dollars but they do not have large
payouts. the shipping doubled last june so be sure to get the new boxes or cut down the height of the old ones to 10 " max--8 " min. this will save $40 
per box. i fly the 'month of sundays', and 'banks of the wabash' both
race series and the dick olson classic and their auction race so some birds 
fly 2 races (doc 3/25 ,1 is free to auction). there are just to many to list


----------



## sam_aroo (Apr 9, 2019)

*2020 dixie convention and race*

Richmond Concourse Association of Pigeon Fanciers Inc., 
Richmond, VA is proud to host the 2020 DIXIE SOUTHERN RPA’s 38TH 
CONVENTION & RACE $8,000 FIRST PRIZE


----------



## GrizzleTeam (Apr 23, 2017)

beachwood45789 said:


> Hi All, these are the races i will enter next year the long island challenge 20$ per bird plus your birds are auctioned off =more prize money the nassau suffolk band race 50$ per band i used to send birds to the l.b.r.a. race but that race is getting smaller each year since they raised the band price from 25$ to 50$ in 2015,2016,2017,2018 1st prize was between 8,000 to 10,000 last year 1st place was 5,000 i will race N.S.B.R. this year and the big apple auction race this is a free race cost you only the shipping fee, the L.C.M. RACE cost per bird 25$ good prize money also the L.C.M. AUCTION RACE RACE this is a free race only cost the shipping of the birds, these are some other races with good prize money UNIT-10 CHALLENGE RACE 1st prize 15,000$ pays 60 places 60/40 split 3 birds for 250$ THE GULF COAST CLASSIC 1st prize 50,000$ split 60/40 cost is 100$per bird. Beachwood


Thanks for the info, can you link up the homepage to these races, it would be very helpful -


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, the 2020 race flyers are not out yet here are the ones for 2019 www.gulfcoasthomingclub.com www.pigeonring.com home page is long island challenge race on top of page click on race schedules and flyers to find the N.S.B.R. www.cjccombine.com on left of page click on young bird futurity races you will find the L.C.M. RACE and the BIG APPLE AUCTION RACE www.unittenrpc.com click challenge race bookmark these pages for 2020 race flyers Beachwood


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All, i looked at the dixie southen convention race it says 8,000 1st prize if they get 350 birds there are only 7 handlers and each loft tells you how many birds they will take 5 guys can take 50 birds 1 guy 40 birds and one guy 10 =300 and they need 350 to pay that 1st place prize i would not send birds to this race if i were to spend 250$ for 3 birds i would race the UNIT-10 CHALLENGE RACE where 1st prize is 15,000 guaranteed Beachwood


----------



## GrizzleTeam (Apr 23, 2017)

beachwood45789 said:


> Hi All, i looked at the dixie southen convention race it says 8,000 1st prize if they get 350 birds there are only 7 handlers and each loft tells you how many birds they will take 5 guys can take 50 birds 1 guy 40 birds and one guy 10 =300 and they need 350 to pay that 1st place prize i would not send birds to this race if i were to spend 250$ for 3 birds i would race the UNIT-10 CHALLENGE RACE where 1st prize is 15,000 guaranteed Beachwood



Sounds about right to me, - lot of races out there you have to watch could be a rip off..


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

beachwood45789 said:


> Hi All, these are the races i will enter next year the long island challenge 20$ per bird plus your birds are auctioned off =more prize money the nassau suffolk band race 50$ per band i used to send birds to the l.b.r.a. race but that race is getting smaller each year since they raised the band price from 25$ to 50$ in 2015,2016,2017,2018 1st prize was between 8,000 to 10,000 last year 1st place was 5,000 i will race N.S.B.R. this year and the big apple auction race this is a free race cost you only the shipping fee, the L.C.M. RACE cost per bird 25$ good prize money also the L.C.M. AUCTION RACE RACE this is a free race only cost the shipping of the birds, these are some other races with good prize money UNIT-10 CHALLENGE RACE 1st prize 15,000$ pays 60 places 60/40 split 3 birds for 250$ THE GULF COAST CLASSIC 1st prize 50,000$ split 60/40 cost is 100$per bird. Beachwood


The LBRA had less birds last year after we raised the price of bands but we still had a good prize pool way better then the other New York races you mentioned.
2019 LBRA Payout
1st - 10,000
2nd - 4,500
3rd - 3,000
4th - 2,000
5th-10th - 1,500
11th-20th - 1,000
21st-30th - 700
31st-50th - 500

We raised the price of bands because the race was getting too big for us to handle. In 2018 we had 915 birds entered into the LBRA auctions at $25 per band. That year we also hosted the IF Convention. And we had a lot of interest in the 2019 LBRA from people who entered the Convention race. With all the interest in the race we thought we would have over 1100 birds in the LBRA in 2019 if we didn't raise the price of bands and we don't have enough buyers for that many birds. We ended up with 419 birds this year after raising the bands to 50 each and paid out 54,000 making it the 3rd biggest payout we ever had. That was with losing a good number of local flyers since they figured the race would flop with the raise in band prices but it didn't because the main supporters like myself who spends a lot each year on birds in those auctions. The race with the new band price was a success in my view. We had less birds and the prize pool was still good. Next year most of the local guys we lost this year plan on coming back. And we have a bunch of new commitments to buy bands after a few of our guys went to the Boston IF Convention and we have a few guys who are planning to go to the Ipigeon Gala and sell bands for us like they did in 2018. So the race should get close to where it was in 2018 when we had over 70,000 in the prize pool.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

beachwood45789 said:


> last year 1st place only 5,000 i know i had the payout sheet sent to me


I know you were sent a prize sheet I mailed them out to every breeder who participated in the race. The new secretary made the sheets weird this year he had 2 prize sheets one for breeders and one for handlers. So it says 1st is 5,000 on the prize sheet that was sent to you but that is only the breeders share. Take a look at the sheet again does it show any splits between breeder and flyer? No it doesn't. Our race paid out more to the top 3 positions then the NSBR paid out for the whole prize pool and both bands cost $50 each. Ask Cliff(LUDO) from the SLI Club when you contact them about the challenge race. He was 1st and 2nd in the LBRA this year with his own birds and took home 14,500.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Walter, i did not know there were 2 payout sheets so i assumed 1st prize was 5,000 i guess i will be sending birds to the L.B.R.A.. in 2020. Robert


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Sorry about the misunderstanding with the separate prizes sheets for breeders and flyers. Glad to hear you'll be back next year you've always been a good supporter of the LBRA race and always send birds that clock well at some point during the season. 1027 was a winner this year and a couple years ago one of your LBRA birds topped the Long Island Combine.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All, anyone interested in sending birds to the long island challenge race the auction dates are posted www.pigeonring.com Robert


----------



## Crappiebait (Aug 21, 2016)

Sooner Challenge OLR


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

hey beachwood, have you ever sent birds to the Citrus Bowl Special that's part of the Mid-Florida Combine?
It seems like it might be ok since it's close to home which means I can deliver birds and save on shipping.
It's got a $10,000 payout and they pay down 30 places I think.
Tim


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Tim, where can i see a flyer for the race, is there a website? i searched citrus bowl pigeon race all i got was football stuff. Robert


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

beachwood45789 said:


> Hi Tim, where can i see a flyer for the race, is there a website? i searched citrus bowl pigeon race all i got was football stuff. Robert



Hi Robert, I found the flyer in the Racing Pigeon Journal. I know this is a race through the Mid-Florida Combine but I haven't tried to find it on any of the race sites. This is not a one loft type race it's more of a bond race I think. There are probably 4 clubs that can put birds in the final race if they have any left by the time the Citrus Bowl Special race comes. 
I heard there will be another OLR coming to the Orlando area next year too The Orlando Golden Classic should be another big money race for all you big money flyer's.
Tim


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Got this yesterday from "DADS MEMORIAL RACE"
( $50.00 perch + $125.00 race )
Hello Breeders!
The 2nd Annual DMOLR is off and running! We are receiving a lot of interest from new breeders and many have committed a number of birds already. Some breeders that participated last year have also reserved spots for birds already as well.

Bob feels that 400 birds will be the limit of what he can handle taking care of to his standards. Before we accept a lot more new breeders, we feel strongly about notifying those of you who helped us get started. 

If you are considering entering again this year, please contact Bob, text, email or call to give him a heads-up. I know it seems early to be worrying about numbers, but in order to grow the race and keep everyone happy, we decided to inform you of the situation.
We will be sending out a newsletter in February with updates on the amount of birds that have been promised.
If you have already discussed this with Bob, you are in the count! 
Thanks for your support!!

Bob/Cindy [email protected] 570-6914880


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

https://webmail.centurylink.net/service/home/~/?auth=co&loc=en_US&id=49531&part=2


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Wildcat, the link does not work.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

2
ndAnnual Dad’s Memorial One Loft Race
Accepting birds:
April 1, 2020 through May 31, 2020
Replacement birds until May 31, 2020
Perch Fee: $50.00 Entry Fee: $125.00
Perch fees paid with receipt of birds
• 80 mile activation race
• 105 mile trainer
• 155 mile trainer
• 200 mile trainer
• 250 mile race; 1st 10 birds clocked, 100 points per bird
• 350 main race from Pulaski, VA Saturday, November 7th, weather permitting
1
st Place: 5,000 points 2nd Place: 2,500 points
Prizes to be awarded, amounts determined after entry fees collected
First 30 birds clocked will be auctioned.
50% to Breeder 25% to PG Pigeon Club 25% DMOLR
Entry fee due after 80 mile activation race
All points subject to 200 paid entries
All entry money must be received 10 days after activation race or pigeon may be activated by someone
else. Birds not activated will be posted and breeder loses all rights to bird if activated by someone else.
Race will be closed 1 hour after sunset on second day from release. Any prizes remaining will be divided
equally among birds clocked. If two or more pigeons show exact time on clock, prizes will be added up
and split equally among the tied birds. All positions awarded by clocking order from final race.
NEW EVENT
Grizzle, White, Red Check, and Silver Option
for additional $50.00 fee (plus entry fee)
separate prizes to be awarded according to participation
2019 Race awarded 40 places for 38,000 points
Bob Lehman, Jr. Race Chairman
34 Pine Tree Drive, Pine Grove, PA 17963
Phone: 570-691-4880 Email: [email protected]


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All, i sent 7 birds to the L.I.C. race 5 birds in one box and 2 in a smaller box, the box with the 5 birds measured 11 inches high 10 inches wide and 18 inches long i was charged 98$ the box with 2 birds was 12 by 12 by 12 that cost was 54$ so if you ship birds where the box is 16 inches long or higher will will pay more, if the box was 14 inches long the cost would be 66$ i sent a 200$ to the lindenhurst club for 4 L.B.R.A. i sent the money order on FEB-3rd i still have not recived the L.B.R.A. bands the birds that i was going to band lbra i had to band today with Foys bands these 4 babies were out of my 2 best pairs Robert


----------



## Mike70 (Jan 25, 2017)

*see my post*

The Flying Clovers RPC comprised of all youth is sponsoring a national youth race Sept. 26-27. See today's post titled National Youth Race.

Thanks, Mike70


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All, here is another race to enter go to www.cjccombine.com on left of page click on 2020 futurity races click on empire city bond and auction race 1st prize is 5,000 guaranteed send birds to the auction race becuase auction birds are free and they can win the capital prizes and auction prize money this auction is on march-15 so birds will have to be sent next week on the 9th 10th or 11th of march.


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

beachwood45789 said:


> Hi All, i sent 7 birds to the L.I.C. race 5 birds in one box and 2 in a smaller box, the box with the 5 birds measured 11 inches high 10 inches wide and 18 inches long i was charged 98$ the box with 2 birds was 12 by 12 by 12 that cost was 54$ so if you ship birds where the box is 16 inches long or higher will will pay more, if the box was 14 inches long the cost would be 66$ i sent a 200$ to the lindenhurst club for 4 L.B.R.A. i sent the money order on FEB-3rd i still have not recived the L.B.R.A. bands the birds that i was going to band lbra i had to band today with Foys bands these 4 babies were out of my 2 best pairs Robert


Hi Robert, Tim here, hope all is well......
those boxes you used to ship birds were they bird shipping boxes or were they just a box to make do?? The only shipping box that the post office would let me use was the red and white ones like we have always used. One was 18x21x12=$145 (6 birds) and another was 18x21x10=$125 (5 birds). 
I found out that the way they charge you is a flat $85 to start then they weigh it and figure a price then measure it and figure a price. 
So again, were the boxes you used special or did you just order them from the supply house -- standard box?? 
Thanks Tim


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Tim, the small box that i used was 12-12-12 and it was green and white i got it from www.featherex.com the larger box was one i cut down, was 18 long 10 wide 14 high i made it 18 long 11 high 10 wide they both were standard boxes i got them from featherex. Robert


----------



## Mike70 (Jan 25, 2017)

*Youth Race Entry Form*

Here's the youth race entry form for the race Sept. 26 or 27.

Entries must be in April 15-May 15

Thanks, Mike70


----------



## Mike70 (Jan 25, 2017)

*Youth Race Entry Form*

Hey All,

Sorry about my computer ignorance. I'm posting the link to the entry form.
This should be better.
https://www.pigeon.org/pdf/FlyingCloversRPCYouthRaceEntryForm.pdf

Thanks, Mike70


----------



## sam_aroo (Apr 9, 2019)

*2020 dixie convention and race*

Download race entry forms 
https://richmondrpc.com/races-events/


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Robert, 
You did pretty good in the LBRA the money went 40 ways this year and you wound up with 2 in the top 40 and your 4rd bird just missed out placing 43rd.
The prizes were down some this year since we couldn't have the live auctions with the corona virus and I held makeshift online auctions and a bunch of local flyers chose not to participate but we still did good in a year when other local clubs canceled races due to the severe outbreak here in the spring we made the best of what we had at our disposal at the time and kept the race going. We also took advantage of the fact the IF Convention was canceled by the Islip Club and made a new race that included a good number of bird that were already sent in for the Convention. We made it last minute when they canceled and were able to get almost 400 bird entered into the race. Another race that benefited from the Convention cancelation was our Building Fund Auction Race. That race would normally have 50 to 70 birds and was just between our club members. This year we added another club to the mix and picked up a bunch of birds from local guys who had no place to send the birds after the Convention was canceled and we had over 200 birds and paid out 4k for first. The LBRA might not be as big as it was but still the biggest on Long Island and I like it better now we have 3 good races that are in the top 4 out of all the futurity races on Long Island instead of one huge one.
2020 LBRA Results 


http://www.lindenhursthpc.com/uploads/1/1/6/7/116780231/2020_lbra_with_breeders.pdf


The Long Island Classic








Long Island Classic


LINDENHURST HOMING PIGEON CLUB.



www.lindenhursthpc.com




The Lindenhurst Building Fund Auction Race
www.lindenhursthpc.com/lindenhurst-building-fund-auction-race.html


----------

